# VP Free Photos



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

This should be a killer all mountain ride... Built up super light weight for my out of shape ASS!!! Anyway, let me know what you guys think...

Free Stats 


Medium Black Ano 05 Free

33 lbs total bike weight

Boxxer World Cup (04) 6.5lbs

WTB Laserdisc Lite wheelset (super light)

WTB Weirwolf 2.5 Kevlar front tire and 2.4 Mutano rear

WTB Rocket V Ti Saddle

New MRP (much lighter than the old... Used older outer plate to shed some ozs.)

Fox DHX 5.0 with steel spring... Should be able to save a bit more weight with Ti... (black looked better though)

Hayes HFX Mag Brakes with Carbon Levers and Ti Hardware

FSA K-Force 2in rise Carbon Bar

Truvativ Stylo 170mm crank 

SRAM XO with X9 trigger shifter

Shimano DH pedals, not the lightest but the best for sure.

Thomson Stem and Post

King headset


Thanks,Forrest


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet setup man, what kind of stuff are you riding?


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*VP Free (riding)*



madmax said:


> sweet setup man, what kind of stuff are you riding?


Everything from XC to full DH runs... Some freeride/obstacle stuff... I'll post some photos next week of the terrain...

Thanks


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Thats such a sick bike, and its incredible that its sub 35. If only i had money


----------



## Coldfire (Feb 9, 2004)

*WTF???? 33 lbs?*

It cant be true!!!!! My HT is more than that (6lbs) and it has a RS Duke (4lbs) and Ritchey light wheelset!!!!

Coldfire


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

I give your hubs 2 weeks. Light-weight weight weenies are blowing bearing in less than 3 months. Swwet build, no doubt, but not 33lbs, check your scale. I'd say 36-37.

-TS


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

Slayer77 said:


> This should be a killer all mountain ride... Built up super light weight for my out of shape ASS!!! Anyway, let me know what you guys think...
> 
> Free Stats
> 
> ...


 If that thing was really only 33lbs, I would sell my Enduro AND BigHit and ride that thing everywhere....


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

WOW!!!!!   , thats the best looking bike ive seen in a long while, thats rite, better looking than that guy who was showing off his V-10 a bit ago

i dont care how much it weighs, thats what i call love at first site

btw, do i sound really really retared by saying that?


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, im not believing that 33lb's either dude.....re weigh it..


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*really? 3 months?*



TheSherpa said:


> I give your hubs 2 weeks. Light-weight weight weenies are blowing bearing in less than 3 months. Swwet build, no doubt, but not 33lbs, check your scale. I'd say 36-37.
> 
> -TS


I've been riding the same hubs for 2 full seasons, no problems. At 190 lbs riding rocky 2000' vert. rides, guess that makes me 21 months overdue for that scheduled hub explosion...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Great looking machine! I'm in love...


----------



## SuperSlow (May 25, 2004)

what is the HA of that bike it looks very non slack


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*You!*

Forrest,

You are a punk! lol.... you make all of us envy your light, long travel rig.... I hate you! lol...
My old Schwinn BMX is heavier than that! I think we better strap on some heavy lead fishin' weights to the downtube to even things out!

Now, what can you do for my Fly? (42+ pounds - DH tires though)

Ride on! Rolfe


----------



## slayer2003 (Jan 28, 2004)

I believe that he could actually get close or achieve 33lbs.

MIne is 43lbs and here is my guesstimated breakdown between the two:

My large frame is 1 pound heavier than his medium.
His front fork is about a pound lighter than my 888.
That new Fox rear shock is 1/2 pound lighter than a 5th Element.
Those particular WTB tires really suck, but they are very light. I bet about 1 pound total for both against the Kendas.
Those WTB rims are very light (and weak). Probably close to 1/4 to 1/2 pound over my EX729s?
regular sized bars (carbon) versus 31.8's = lighter.
regular stem versus Maez direct mount = lighter.
Single ring & chainguide versus Dual ring & EVIL DRS = lighter.
His brakes over my Mono 6 = lighter.
I have heavy ass DH tubes which are probably close to 1 pound 1 pound over regular tubes.

The above is probably around 5 to 6 lbs.

Consider all other miscellaneous little things like his XO derailer and stuff and it all adds up.

This is how it should be built though:


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

That thing has tha FLU Forrest!!! Nice ride!! 

you're such a bike whore!!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

verrrry nice ride dude. i envy you.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

slayer i like urs better...

im into the whole stealth black...it looks wicked but nothign compares to a hardcore polished VP-Free...very nice rides the both of you...


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

slayer2003 said:


> I believe that he could actually get close or achieve 33lbs.
> 
> MIne is 43lbs and here is my guesstimated breakdown between the two:
> 
> ...


hey both of u are called slayer, maybe if i change to slayer, i could get a pimpin ride like u guys

how u like the m6ti brakes, i was thinking bout them a while ago and heard some mixed reviews


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

BJ- said:


> slayer i like urs better...


their both slayer...


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*It's 33.7 lbs... I just weighed... 37 with DH tires...*



TheSherpa said:


> I give your hubs 2 weeks. Light-weight weight weenies are blowing bearing in less than 3 months. Swwet build, no doubt, but not 33lbs, check your scale. I'd say 36-37.
> 
> -TS


Thanks,Forrest


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*It is a cool looking frame....*



Chikity China said:


> WOW!!!!!   , thats the best looking bike ive seen in a long while, thats rite, better looking than that guy who was showing off his V-10 a bit ago
> 
> i dont care how much it weighs, thats what i call love at first site
> 
> btw, do i sound really really retared by saying that?


You don't sound retarded... It's a really cool bike...

Thanks,Forrest


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Just weighed it again... Sell your bikes!*



riggse said:


> If that thing was really only 33lbs, I would sell my Enduro AND BigHit and ride that thing everywhere....


THanks


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Super Slow... Good question dude... 66.5...*



SuperSlow said:


> what is the HA of that bike it looks very non slack


 Which is just the way I like it... My buddy Mark has his set up with a Fox 36 and a 1/4in. shorter eye to eye in the rear... His comes out to 66.5 as well...

Thanks,Forrest


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

Thats the point dummy!  Agreed with the crazy aussi though......sick bikes.


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Get a Breakout Plus and save a pound, plus youll gain travel amd ability. You need new tires and wheels though, there not meant for a VP-Free


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Sweet backyard! Who did the landscaping out there?


----------



## extreme2 (Mar 23, 2004)

awesome bike......


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Landscaping by Arakawa and sons....*



Zonic Man said:


> Sweet backyard! Who did the landscaping out there?


 Do you like the choice of flagstone?


----------



## jackcfk (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Slayer,
Very nice ride, btw what is your height to be running a medium size? What stem length?


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

ajw8899 said:


> Get a Breakout Plus and save a pound, plus youll gain travel amd ability. You need new tires and wheels though, there not meant for a VP-Free


The Breakout+ isn't meant for the VP-Free either, the bike can't take 1.5 forks.


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Bulldog said:


> The Breakout+ isn't meant for the VP-Free either, the bike can't take 1.5 forks.


Oh ya forget about the 1.5 headtube thing. Sorry bout that,.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

1- That wheelset is too light for that bike, unless you are not challenging the bike AT ALL. There's no way XC race wheels can hold up to freeriding, if they did you would see them on every DH/FR bike out there.

2- You didn't actually order the "wheelset" did you? You've got 20mm front and 150x12mm rear, not exactly hub options for that XC race wheelset. Are you just using those rims then? I think they are great rims for a trail/XC bike, but keep on eye on them if you are riding as hard as you should be on that bike.

Visually, the bike looks great! Black is always badass!


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Measurements...*



jackcfk said:


> Hi Slayer,
> Very nice ride, btw what is your height to be running a medium size? What stem length?


6ft. 50mm stem... with 2in riser


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

that's a cool looking vp-free, let's see some action shots soon


----------



## esquire (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey, Poncherello*



Slayer77 said:


> Which is just the way I like it... My buddy Mark has his set up with a Fox 36 and a 1/4in. shorter eye to eye in the rear... His comes out to 66.5 as well...
> 
> Thanks,Forrest


Where'd your buddy Mark get a Fox 36??

This bike, its "possible" to be in the 34 pound range, (assuming the frame is only 10 pounds even), with that wheelset, as I ran the numbers based upon what you said is on there, and the other items, what they "look like", ie: lock-on grips, etc. However, with such a wheelset, seriously, as someone else has said, be careful, because they weren't designed to be hit very hard at all. A 1700 gram wheelset isn't made for DH.

Of course, the beauty is, you could have yourself a "tough" wheelset at the ready and swap them out pretty quick for different uses.

Lastly, damned nice bike man. I'm a bit skeptical on the weight, mostly because I thought the frame was going to be in the 11.5 pound range, and I didn't take any cables, housing, 150mm bolt on axles, etc., into account, but still, with that build, its no more than 35 pounds.


----------



## Cannon_Fodder (Aug 18, 2004)

how do you like the Hope brakes do they make a lot of noise?


slayer2003 said:


> I believe that he could actually get close or achieve 33lbs.
> 
> MIne is 43lbs and here is my guesstimated breakdown between the two:
> 
> ...


----------



## ---Matt--- (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice setup! How does the boxxer front compare with the DHX 5.0 rear???

*---Matt---*


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*He works with their R&D guys... Testing product...*

He also gets paid to ride their product.

The frame with steel spring weighs in at just under 10lbs. With Ti it will be around 9.6...



esquire said:


> Where'd your buddy Mark get a Fox 36??
> 
> This bike, its "possible" to be in the 34 pound range, (assuming the frame is only 10 pounds even), with that wheelset, as I ran the numbers based upon what you said is on there, and the other items, what they "look like", ie: lock-on grips, etc. However, with such a wheelset, seriously, as someone else has said, be careful, because they weren't designed to be hit very hard at all. A 1700 gram wheelset isn't made for DH.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*They are actually Hayes HFX Mag Plus....*

They do not make any noise...



Cannon_Fodder said:


> how do you like the Hope brakes do they make a lot of noise?


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*The rear shock is very...*

Adjustable, so it's very easy to match it with the Boxxer. I think they work well together... I may need a heavier spring in the rear considering I weigh 190+... It has a 400lb on there now... Feels great though...



---Matt--- said:


> Nice setup! How does the boxxer front compare with the DHX 5.0 rear???
> 
> *---Matt---*


----------



## esquire (Jan 12, 2004)

*ooooooooooo*



Slayer77 said:


> He also gets paid to ride their product.
> 
> That Bastard!
> 
> ...


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*I know...*

I just hung out with him yesterday out in SF... He has it on his Free... Pretty nice fork man...



esquire said:


> Slayer77 said:
> 
> 
> > He also gets paid to ride their product.
> ...


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok, I don't know what kind of riding Slayer does, so take this with a pinch of salt, but just thought I'd share bit of Shore experience on wheels for freeride. I've been freeriding the Shore on duallies for over 3 years now (VPS and Stinkies) and have recently moved to 2.7 Kenda Stick-E Nevegal as a rear tire on a Mavic 729 rim. I can lower this tire's pressure a bunch without the risk of flatting, and I can't say enough about the performance gains I get from this while descending on wet, rooty forest trails. This makes a huge difference!!

Having a good, stiff rear triangle, 12mm bolt-on axel, a decent DH rim and larger tire with a stiff sidewall and tacky rubber makes some of the most noticeable difference of any upgrade for my riding. I flow over rocky gardens better than ever, have more confidence on large drops and am creating new lines on small hip transfers etc cause I feel like I just can't miss. 

So to all those salivating over the prospect of a sub 40lb, long travel duallies at the expense of pinner wheels and tires, I say its not worth the sacrifice. I'd sooner tell you to buy a Bullit to save frame weight, and go for heavier duty wheels than to buy an 11-12lb frame and then start shaving grams. 

Mike


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

How does the new Kenda compare to the Michelin & Maxxis tire you used to run?


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

CraigH said:


> How does the new Kenda compare to the Michelin & Maxxis tire you used to run?


On the Shore, I haven't tried a tire the grips and rolls as well as the KendaNevegals. I let the air out a bit, but not so much that it gets hung up on roots. I'm got the 2.5 up front and the 2.7 on back. The 2.5 cuts through mud really well and is less likely to plough than a bigger tire. I shift my weight forward in the berms/corners, so I want a front tire to not wash out. I like the bigger back tire because I've got the weight over it when I'm pointed straight. So now I've got more control landings and rocky staircases.

Don't get me wrong here, I'd still take a 60a Minion or Highroller up on A-line over the Kenda, since they roll faster, but on stuff like Garbonzo or the Shore, the Kenda grips better for the slow speed riding. Stuff like CBC and 7th Secret or Blind Skier, I can link up the sections better because I carry my speed more (thanks to added control).

My last Maxxis ride gave me 3 flats on the Highroller 50a. I found that the sidewalls wore out on the Maxxis and lost their resilience (look for the white striations to see if your's are going).

Finally, the value of the Kenda is very good.They don't wear as fast as Michelins and they're $60 or less locally and hence all the Shore's shops sold out in August. For your Blurr this winter, I'd recomend the folding Kende Stick-E (2.25??) for wet traction but less heft.


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

Slayer77 said:


> This should be a killer all mountain ride... Built up super light weight for my out of shape ASS!!! Anyway, let me know what you guys think...
> 
> Free Stats
> 
> ...


A MUCH lighter build than what I'm doing with mine....but interesting to see the weight brought so low...mine may come in at 38-1/2 lbs or so with heavier wheels, tires, fork, cranks, bar etc.

A word of advice: you can EASILY dye those fugly orange rollers black
- pull them off, clean well with a scrub brush and some degreasing soap...get a bottle of black Ritt dye (most drugstores or markets) - boil some water in an old pot - pour in the dye & remove from heat - put in the rollers - let sit for half an hour or more - remove, rinse in cold water - let cool - remount & PRESTO! no more ugly orange rollers on your bike (the weight gain probably won't be noticible on any scale you have ;-)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Rollers!!!*

No friggin WAY! I'm doing it tonight! That is killer! Thanks for the tip dude... My bike will be much heavier with DH Tires...

Thanks,Forrest



macrider said:


> A MUCH lighter build than what I'm doing with mine....but interesting to see the weight brought so low...mine may come in at 38-1/2 lbs or so with heavier wheels, tires, fork, cranks, bar etc.
> 
> A word of advice: you can EASILY dye those fugly orange rollers black
> - pull them off, clean well with a scrub brush and some degreasing soap...get a bottle of black Ritt dye (most drugstores or markets) - boil some water in an old pot - pour in the dye & remove from heat - put in the rollers - let sit for half an hour or more - remove, rinse in cold water - let cool - remount & PRESTO! no more ugly orange rollers on your bike (the weight gain probably won't be noticible on any scale you have ;-)


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*VPfree*

Good post Mike... Mostly DH, more shuttles than anything else... Although the terrain and weather patterns are not the same in California as they are on the Shore, we still have our share of wet roots and rocks in the winter. I heed your comments on the wheelset... The WTB Laserdisc DH is an awesome race wheel... Many of the worlds best DH riders are using them... Nathan Rennie, Joel Panozzo, Kirt Vorheis to name a few. They bend rather than give you pinch flats which is huge if you are racing.

Anyway, I do agree that if your doing more stunt riding than a beefy wheelset may be the choice for you. For DH I run Weirwolf 2.5 DH front and rear... I use between 14-45lbs of pressure depending on the course. In the winter I tend to much lower pressure.

Thanks for the post



islander said:


> Ok, I don't know what kind of riding Slayer does, so take this with a pinch of salt, but just thought I'd share bit of Shore experience on wheels for freeride. I've been freeriding the Shore on duallies for over 3 years now (VPS and Stinkies) and have recently moved to 2.7 Kenda Stick-E Nevegal as a rear tire on a Mavic 729 rim. I can lower this tire's pressure a bunch without the risk of flatting, and I can't say enough about the performance gains I get from this while descending on wet, rooty forest trails. This makes a huge difference!!
> 
> Having a good, stiff rear triangle, 12mm bolt-on axel, a decent DH rim and larger tire with a stiff sidewall and tacky rubber makes some of the most noticeable difference of any upgrade for my riding. I flow over rocky gardens better than ever, have more confidence on large drops and am creating new lines on small hip transfers etc cause I feel like I just can't miss.
> 
> ...


----------



## astronaut (Sep 9, 2004)

*How to really lose weight!*

You could easily knock your bike weight into the low 20's if you shaved that fro and your chest hair!


----------



## markz06 (Sep 17, 2004)

*VP-Free Weight*

My medium Free Weighs in at 36.8 on the digital UPS scale, Its set up standard from SC with the slider plus & xt.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*That only saves about 2lbs... Total bummer....*

I thought it would save more!


astronaut said:


> You could easily knock your bike weight into the low 20's if you shaved that fro and your chest hair!


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

That Black paints amazing.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

*VP Free*

I'm in!!!!
Got one en route. Can't wait! 
Anyone want to buy a Bullit?


----------



## markz06 (Sep 17, 2004)

Mudd said:


> I'm in!!!!
> Got one en route. Can't wait!
> Anyone want to buy a Bullit?


Send me the specs on your Bullitt. I may be interested.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

*bullit*

color: black
size: large
built: 10/03 ('04 model)
price: $850 + ship


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

orgasm...


----------



## STP (Jan 22, 2004)

*Damn*

Forrest, You have ALL the good toys. Nice ride dude.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Slayer77 said:


> Adjustable, so it's very easy to match it with the Boxxer. I think they work well together... I may need a heavier spring in the rear considering I weigh 190+... It has a 400lb on there now... Feels great though...


190+? Damn dude.

You need to start doing some more yard work.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*What up Steph?? It is a cool ride!!!*

Hope you are well my friend!



STP said:


> Forrest, You have ALL the good toys. Nice ride dude.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*I am a friggin load dude... It's really bad...*

Thanks,Forrest


Zonic Man said:


> 190+? Damn dude.
> 
> You need to start doing some more yard work.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

That`s a really nice bike. Any more mods considered in the future?


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

So did u ever check the weight again? Im curius


----------



## chimplips (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,

I just bought a medium ano VP Free here in the UK, and weighed it on the digital scales in the shop. It came in at 9.6 lbs with the Fox DHX 5.0 fitted (steel spring).

I'll post picks soon enough. Going for the 170mm 66 RC option...


----------



## extreme2 (Mar 23, 2004)

Very nice Slayer...I guess I need to get off my lazy butt and post some pictures myself. Again very nice ride......Ride hard...Be safe


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

extreme2 said:


> Very nice Slayer...I guess I need to get off my lazy butt and post some pictures myself. Again very nice ride......Ride hard...Be safe


deja vu all over again


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

This is my build, super strong and light. 42 pounds............33 pounds, thats way lite...

Anodized Orange Frame
Fox DHX Shock (Ti Spring, over pound in weight saving)
05 Dorados
Race Face Diabolus DH Cranks
E Thirteen SRS Chain Guide (Clear)
Blue Chris King HS
Race Face Diabolus bars
Hayes HFX 9’s with Goodridge Lines
SRAM XO Rear Deraileur
SRAM XO Twist Shifters
Shimano XTR Front Derailleur
SRAM Cassette
SRAM PC-99 Chain
Blue Hadley Hubs, front & rare
Mavic 823 Rims
Maxxis – Minion tires
Orange Crank Brothers Mallet Pedals
Thomson Elite Seatpost
WTB Laser V DH Saddle


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

nice bikes!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, some killer rigs on this thread, and 33lbs, that's amazing!



> WTB Laserdisc Lite wheelset (super light)


Slayer77, on your original post you list in the specs of your ride has Laserdisc Lite wheelset, and I think this is heavily misleading a lot of people, this is WTB's lightweight XC wheelset w/ the American Classic tiny azz weight weenie hubs on it (I was going to ask if you relaced the wheelset w/ 20mm and 150mm, etc, but, you later mention you are running Laserdisc DH's, so that clears it up, but still confusing.  
That is amazing the weight differences between the orange VP and the Black one on this thread, almost 10lbs!! 
anyway ride on and enjoy your high dollar rigs, I'm jealous!


----------



## BigAirGar (Jan 14, 2005)

Both are awesome ! I get my 2005 Faith 1 next week which appears to be a VPF rip off ! 

I'm partial to the polished myself . VPF is the only other ride I was considering for 05.

Sold my 51lbs Scream which I loved and my AC1 to get a tricked out Faith. 

Seems like a perfect comprimise for me. 

Aggresive, 205lbs, break everything ( ei not smooth ) 

Time will tell !


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

So the weight is cool, I believe you, and the build is siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick, I want to know the cost.


----------



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

*Frame weight*

Anyone knows the Medium Frame Weight with FOX DHX 5.0 Titanium Spring? What About same thing with the Steel Spring?


----------



## Theabyss85 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mudd said:


> I'm in!!!!
> Got one en route. Can't wait!
> Anyone want to buy a Bullit?


Hahaha, I did the same thing, I just sold my bullit and my VP-Free is on it's way. Should have the frame on Monday!


----------



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

XMAG said:


> Anyone knows the Medium Frame Weight with FOX DHX 5.0 Titanium Spring? What About same thing with the Steel Spring?


no one?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Ask over on the SC board. There are some SC dealers that post there that might know the answer.

You could also email SC and ask. They are great for that kind of stuff.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

33lbs?? it is close but idk. i just built a heckler up with almost the same parts, i have heavier wheels but a lighter flick fork. What is the difference in a heckler/vp free weight? I would give you 35 lbs. but still very light, i love it


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

The difference would probably be in the tires - dh casing vs. normal, but I have no idea what tires you used on your heckler?


----------



## Leprechaun (Sep 5, 2004)

*A little late, but...*



Slayer77 said:


> Which is just the way I like it... My buddy Mark has his set up with a Fox 36 and a 1/4in. shorter eye to eye in the rear... His comes out to 66.5 as well...
> 
> Thanks,Forrest


Hi, I just bought a VP Free with this same setup and I was wondering if you could answer a few questions for me, particularly about the shorter eye to eye shock. I was wondering if there have been any complications or problems due to running it this way? Does it adversely affect the VPP action due to the shorter shock? Does it change the ride characteristics a great deal? And is it too lop-sided to run a regular rear shock with the 36 up front?

Sorry for all the questions, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't actually damaging my bike by running it like this. I can't wait to get the bike. It sounds like it should be a really great ride. Do you know of any other feed back about this setup that I might want to know; good, bad, whatever?

Thanks so much for your help, I really like reading all your post. You've got really good content and it sounds like you know what you're talking about. Thanks


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Photo John is also running the shorter shock on his Free. He has posted a little about it on a thread on the DH board.


----------



## Leprechaun (Sep 5, 2004)

*Oh really...*



CraigH said:


> Photo John is also running the shorter shock on his Free. He has posted a little about it on a thread on the DH board.


I've been looking everywhere for a good review on this setup for a VP Free and I haven't found one. I've read Photo John's write-up on his build, but I haven't seen his actual review of the end results.

I guess I'll have to do some more searching. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I think his initial rides were during the week before the FFTF so he might not have had time to write anything up yet. I talked to him about it at the FFTF and he liked it a lot.


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

nice man. looks good


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

attack of the old thread


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> attack of the old thread


old threads smell funny. kinda like the library with all the hundred year old books.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I want a VP-Free sooooo bad... Damn that thing is sexy.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

hardcoe newbie said:


> old threads smell funny. kinda like the library with all the hundred year old books.


smells kinda like the librarian... hundreds of years old... sits w/ the 100 y/o books... you know.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

slayer2003 said:


> I believe that he could actually get close or achieve 33lbs.
> 
> MIne is 43lbs and here is my guesstimated breakdown between the two:
> 
> ...


1 1/2 pounds more and it's my Banshee Scream at 44.5 ;D lol


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

lol...


this look like a XC thread...

what next.. some carbon components.... 


Sound to scary for me ride a 33lbs."DH" bike ...


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> smells kinda like the librarian... hundreds of years old... sits w/ the 100 y/o books... you know.


hey my moms a librarian!


----------



## *$Freerider$* (Jun 28, 2005)

nice bikes


----------



## jzt (Apr 20, 2004)

hey,

isn't the Stylo a xc crank? how's it holding up?


----------

